# visa types



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, I am working with my company on a relocation package to relocate to Mexico City. I know there are a couple of types of visas they can apply for on my behalf. Given my circumstances, is the FM2 or FM3 better? I am currently engaged to a Mexican citizen and we plan on marrying next year in Mexico. I want to apply for Mexican citizenship as soon as possible. I have no plans to return to the US and view the relocation as permanent. I'm thinking the FM2 is better in my situation.

How does it work when you go from a FM3 or FM2 to being married to a citizen? Is it just additional paperwork or when you get married do you have to transfer to a different visa type?

Thanks in advance
Angie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In your case, the FM2 will get you to naturalization faster and, in the long run, more economically. You might as well dispose of your US vehicle and replace it in Mexico, to avoid having to do that the hard way in two years. Yes, you will first have to have the Mexican government's permission to marry your 'novio', since you are a foreigner. Then, you will change your visa to a spousal form with INM, get your national 'credencial' and then your Mexican passport. There is always paperwork, stamps & fees.
If you can't afford the FM2 inmigrado, you could start with the FM3 form until you are married and can show ownership of property, etc., which will lower your costs under 'inmigrante'. Sounds complicated, but it is really pretty simple and will soon make sense to you.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. Since my company is sponsoring me and has lawyers and accountants at their disposal I think I will ask for the FM2. Thanks again!


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

You can legalize your vehicle in MX for a fee. My SIL legalized hers for 400.00USD which was a lot cheaper than buying a new vehicle. I, myself, will be checking into this further next Monday.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ana,
I have a feeling that your sister may have done that some time ago, or that she is Mexican and under different rules. Please advise us of the details & dates. Note also, that it is very difficult to get full insurance on a 'nationalized' vehicle.
Thanks


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Ana, I would be curious to know the answers to RVGRINGO's questions above.

If I am able to bring a car, it will be under my name, a US Citizen.

If it is not too much trouble, please let us know what you find out and where you inquired.

Thanks!
abc


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I will see her this weekend, I'll find out. She did it this past January, I do know that. My husband is going to be legalizing ours, but he is a Mexican citizen. Not sure how all that does work, the vehicle was brought in in my name, it is my understanding that I will eventually have to take it back out of the country and enter again next time putting it in his name, and legalizing it at the border. I have the phone number to the place that does it. At bridge two at Laredo when you cross into MX, the place is across the street from the bridge. I think the vehicle becomes much more expensive the newer it is, or it has to be 10 years old or older. not sure which. When I find out accurate details, I will post. My daughter and son in law just legalized their vehicle as well, so I know it can be done, just don't know at what cost. It may be expensive, but my SIL said it was cheaper for him to legalize his truck than it would be to buy a new one.

As far as insurance, full coverage is not a problem for us. We use Sanborns now and get full coverage for 280.00 USD a year. Once it is legal, we will buy coverage here through a local company we have researched already. My husband knows the owner. I am not worried to much about it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ana, you are taking this thread a bit off topic, since the vehicles you are discussing are nationalized by Mexicans, not by expats. That is an entirely different situation and has nothing to do with the subject at hand: "Visa Types".


----------

